# What is a 180?



## Lanilla

Everytime I post something or reply to a thread, someone tells me to try or do the "180"... I THINK I know what it is, but I want to be sure before "doing it"... 
So... what is it? 

And...

Does it work? 

And...

If it has worked for you... please tell me your story...


----------



## Hope1964

I used 180 principles without really knowing what it was or having any 'script' to follow. You can read my story in my sig. It basically means that you take control of YOUR life and detach from your wayward spouse in anticipation of being on your own/your own person. To me anyway.


----------

